# Need help with my Cockatiel pls.



## Anja (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a 'tiel that is about 9-11 years old. On Saturday when I got to her, her left eye was totally swolen up and it looked realy bad.

Ons Sunday the swelling went down, but the eye lid was still closed.
Today her eye is still closed, but it makes a liquid substance at the top as if it is irritated. Is there anything I can do to help her, to clean the eye?

And what could cause this?

Ive attached pics.
Thanks,
A'


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would ask you vet for some anti biotic eye ointment for her, it looks very infected


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes I would take her in, they may want to clean and flush it well and send home some meds for you...I would not wait as the eye is nothing to fool around with. you do not want her losing it.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

There are three possibilities :
1. Cold weather and drought - your tiel may be having cold (weather was not favourable these days. I wouuld protect cage by covering it partly with cloth.
2. Bird managed somehow to hurt her eye or foreign object is in it (it can be dust, sand etc.) Coloidal silver and or Chamomile tea to flush eye and clean it.
3. Bacterial infection - Terracortril oinment and Coloidal silver will help. Terracortril you can get from any vet it's used for birds, dogs, cats etc. I have some if you need.

*Nearest Vet to you is*
Park Veterinary Hospital - Cnr Rondebult and Kingfisher Ave Freeway park - tel.0118932117 *Dr. Blunden* make apointment with him not others.


----------

